# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Năm quán nem cuốn ngon tuyệt tại Hà Nội

## yeuhanoi

Trời Hà Nội gió mùa về, cái se lạnh khiến người ta mau đói bụng. Cùng dạo qua những quán nem cuốn hương vị miền Nam để lòng thêm ấm áp.

Những món cuốn này đều nhẹ nhàng, hợp khẩu vị với nhiều người, lại có thể vừa ăn vừa ngồi lai rai hàn huyên, đây những ưu điểm đó khiến món cuốn luôn là khoái khẩu của các chị em. Ở Hà Nội bây giờ các tiệm bán món cuốn rất nhiều và khá phong phú. Xin mách bạn một số địa chỉ và thực đơn món cuốn ngon hiện nay.

*1. Bánh tráng thịt heo ở Ngụy Như Kon Tum*

Đây là một đặc sản lâu năm của đất Đà Nẵng mà hầu như du khách nào tới đây cũng phải tấm tắc khen ngon. Món ăn này đơn giản thôi, với nguyên liệu chính là thịt lợn ba chỉ luộc, thái mỏng, ăn kèm với các loại rau sống và đồ ghém như xà lách, thơm, cà tím, dưa chuột, xoài xanh..., rồi cuốn cùng một tấm bánh phở mỏng và bánh tráng



Nghe vậy sẽ có người cho rằng "dễ ợt, tự làm cũng được". Tuy nhiên, để hoàn thiện được món bánh tráng thịt heo thì bắt buộc phải có thứ nước mắm nêm thơm, cay, đậm đà rất đặc trưng của hương vị xứ Quảng, mà không phải nơi đâu cũng pha chế được. Đó cũng là lí do mà ở Hà Nội chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay những địa chỉ có bán bánh tráng thịt heo, bởi đâu phải quán nào cũng "chịu chơi", nhập được loại nước mắm nêm này về.

 

Mách cho bạn một địa chỉ có bán món này khá chuẩn, đó là tiệm Con đường đặc sản, ở 99 Ngụy Như Kon Tum (gần làng sinh viên Hacinco). Nhà hàng này chuyên về những món xứ Quảng, được dân công sở quanh đây biết khá rộng rãi. Và bánh tráng thịt heo chính là một trong những món "linh hồn" tạo nên tên tuổi của nhà hàng.

Tại đây, một suất bánh tráng thịt heo có giá 70.000 đồng/suất

>> _Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Con đường đặc sản (99 Ngụy Như Kon Tum)_

*2. Nem lụi Kim Liên*

Nem lụi là món ăn phổ biến, không thể thiếu trong các nhà hàng đồ ăn Huế. Ở Hà Nội có một cửa hàng chuyên bán món này nằm ở ngõ 1 trên phố Lương Định Của, gần chợ Kim Liên. Tuy quán nhỏ lại khuất nhưng vẫn đông khách vì nem lụi ở đây rất ngon, thậm chí được đánh giá cao hơn cả trong các nhà hàng.

 

Nem lụi chế biến từ thịt nạc lợn quết nhuyễn rồi trộn với bì, mỡ heo thái hạt lựu ướp cùng muối, tiêu đường, thính, nướng lên sẽ thơm nức mũi. Ưu điểm của quán này là không làm theo tác phong "công nghiệp", mà chỉ khi có khách tới yêu cầu, ông chủ mới ngồi "nặn" từng que nem lụi, rồi đem nướng trên bếp than hoa đỏ rực.



Vì thế từng chiếc nem luôn nóng hổi, thơm ngon dậy mùi, cuốn cùng bánh tráng, rau sống, đồ ghém mát mát chua chua, sau đó lại chấm với thứ nước lèo bùi bùi, đầm đậm, tất cả tạo nên hương vị thật khó quên cho thực khách.



>>* Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Nem Lụi Kim Liên*

*3. Nem nướng Nha Trang phố Hàng Bông*

Còn khá mới mẻ với nhiều bạn trẻ thủ đô nhưng nem nướng Nha Trang đã có một lượng "fan" nhất định. Món này có nguồn gốc từ Ninh Hòa và ở Hà Nội mới chỉ có một địa chỉ duy nhất tại 202 phố Hàng Bông.



Nem nướng Nha Trang vừa giống nem chua lại lại vừa giống nem lụi, cũng được làm từ thịt sống nướng lên, tuy nhiên mùi vị chủ đạo của nó là ngọt đậm, rất đặc trưng kiểu miền Nam. Một điểm khác biệt nữa là món này, ngoài bánh tráng, đồ ghém, rau sống và bún ra thì người ta còn ăn chung với bánh tráng chiên, tạo cảm giác giòn giòn, hay hay, rất lạ miệng.




Tương tự như bánh tráng thịt heo, nước chấm của nem nướng Nha Trang cũng là loại nước tương đặc biệt và phải chuyển trực tiếp từ Ninh Hòa ra. Chủ quán còn cho biết thêm, kể cả nem nướng cũng có bí quyết gia truyền, không thể tự chế biến mà hàng tuần nhà hàng đều phải cất công "nhập khẩu".

Giá nem nướng Nha Trang: 50.000 đồng/suất.

>> _Xem bản đồ Quán Nem nướng Nha Trang (202 Hàng Bông)_

*4. Bò nướng cuốn bánh hỏi Phố Văn Cao*

Cũng là món của miền Nam, bò cuốn bánh hỏi rất ngon nhưng chưa được nhiều dân Hà Thành biết tới. Có lẽ vì đây chỉ là một món phụ của một nhà hàng chuyên về lẩu mắm với cái tên Lẩu mắm Bà Sáu nằm tại 65B đường Văn Cao.


_Bò nướng_

Món cuốn này khá cầu kì. Nguyên liệu chính là thịt bò viên, tẩm ướp rồi nướng lên, sau đó cuốn chung với bánh hỏi. Bánh hỏi ăn rất mát giống hệt như bún như sợi của nó nhỏ li ti và được làm thành từng tấm mỏng, lúc bày ra đĩa thì người ta cuốn nó lại như hình một chiếc nem nhỏ.

Đương nhiên, thuộc họ nhà "cuốn chấm" nên bò nướng bánh hỏi cũng được ăn chung với bánh tráng cùng một số loại rau sống đồ ghém khác.

Bò nướng cuốn bánh hỏi ngon và cầu kì như vậy nên giá khá đắt: 120.000 đồng/suất.

>> *Xem địa điểm quán Lẩu mắm Bà Sáu*

*5. Nem tai bà Hồng ở Hàng Thùng*

Nói đến món nem tai Hà Nội thì người ta nghĩ ngay đến cửa hàng nem tai Bà Hồng ở phố Hàng Thùng, đã nổi tiếng hàng chục năm nay. Ở đây phong cách phục vụ ngày càng chuyên nghiệp hơn. Bạn đến đây ăn hay mua về đều đảm bảo không quá 2 phút là mọi thứ từ nem tai, rau sống, nước chấm... đều đã sẵn sàng.
 
 

Nem tai đơn giản chỉ là tai lợn làm sạch, hấp lên thái mỏng, trộn với thính, ăn chung với bánh tráng, lá sung, sung muối, rau sống, chấm với nước mắm ngọt, vậy là đã có một món cuốn vừa giòn giòn vị tai lợn, vừa thơm bùi lại đậm đà vị thính, vừa mát nhờ các loại rau, và cái ngòn ngọt nước chấm. Nếu nói về bí quyết thì để có món nem tai "chuẩn" cần cả 3 yếu tố: tai lợn ngon, hấp vừa tới, thính (gạo rang) phải thơm, nước chấm phải vừa miệng.
 


Nhìn chung món này vào những hôm hanh khô, nhạt mồm nhạt miệng thì ắt hẳn các bạn gái mê ăn vặt đều thấy thèm thuồng. So với các món cuốn trên, giá của món nem tai bà Hồng cũng thuộc hàng bình dân nhất: 17.000 đồng/lạng.

>> _Xem bản đồ Quán nem tai Bà Hồng (37 Hàng Thùng)_





_
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi
_

----------


## baonghia

trên phố Kim Liên thì cả 1 dẫy bán đồ ăn vặt ngon tuyệt. Mình hay ra đó ăn ốc cũng ngon lắm.

----------


## giangcanon

mấy món nem này đúng vị cho anh em mình ngồi lai rai, tuyệt.

----------


## dienthoai

nhìn hình ảnh hấp dẫn quá

----------


## thanhtt.dhtm

Thông tin bổ ích

----------


## thientai206

đang đói, nhìn đã thèm rui

----------


## hoaban

Những món này đúng là sở trường của mấy ông ngồi lai rai. Nhưng mà mình cũng thích ăn  :Big Grin:

----------


## bunny1511

khi nào ra hà nội mình sẽ ghé quán này  :Smile:

----------

